# Bearing/parts source



## Tmackcj5 (Sep 1, 2012)

I am looking to replace the anti-reverse bearing on my Lew's Tournament MG. I called FTU but they can't get them. I tried calling Boca bearings but they couldn't look up a bearing based on reel model. They needed dimensions. 

So my question, who do you recommend for sourcing reel parts? 

I'm going on a trip in two weeks and I would like to get this reel working better first. Thank you.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Call Rick Collins 417-881-5397 and if your reel is a LH you need #53 on the TS1SLMG Schematic if it is RH you need the same number on the TS1SMG schematic. If youll send me you email address I can email you the schematics.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Should be the same bearing just put in opposite directions depending on left or right hand retrieve.

Anyhoo, here's the schematics.


----------



## Tmackcj5 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help. 

BTW, I called the Lew's service line on Friday afternoon and spoke to someone. They were very courteous and helpful (and spoke clear English). They gave me a price for a replacement bearing and side plate. I asked if they had any upgrades for the bearing. The person a spoke with was not sure on upgrades and their service techs had already left for the day. I gave them my phone number and was told someone would call me back. 

Sure enough, this morning at 8 am I had a call from Lew's. Not only did they have an upgraded bearing, they are sending me a new bearing, side plate, and sleeve free of charge... even though the reel is out of warranty. 

This is my first Lew's reel and honestly I was a little disappointed that I was needing to replace parts on a reel that is just over a year old (for the record the reel has seen a lot of time wading in the surf). Lew's really stepped up to the plate and went above what was required of them (without me even asking). I was totally prepared to buy the replacement parts. 

Lew's will be getting more business from me in the future.


----------

